# KatyB "On A Mission"......... Lovely



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi All,

Im loving KatyB in her recent video, songs great and shes looks cracking in parts of the video.... :argie::argie:















Whats others thoughts??

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

absolutely dirty tune. i love it!


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

as above


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah cool tune. I've heard a few of her other tracks and think she'll do well. She's working with some interesting producers

She also on this Magnetic Man track too.

Magnetic man = Producers Skream, Benga and Artwork

On a Mission was produced by Benga 






Update : Couldnt find offical video on youtube, but it's here if you wanna see it : http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/video/2010/sep/13/magnetic-man-perfect-stranger


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I really like the tune, but was expecting some dutty baseline and it never came.


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

her other song louder is pritty good aswell, took a few listerns before i got into it, but quite enjoy it now


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Dizzle77 said:


> Yeah cool tune. I've heard a few of her other tracks and think she'll do well. She's working with some interesting producers
> 
> She also on this Magnetic Man track too.
> 
> ...


I loved their I Need Air Track and found out that the women who sings in it wrote New York State Of Mind (Jay Z & Alicia Keys). He changed the lyrics and after consultation she recommended Alicia Keys for the track due to the piano section in the song.
RE Katy B i love her 1st track and like the 2nd but its very similar.
Phil


----------

